# T4.75 stretch belt replacement



## Sandpiper270 (May 19, 2019)

I had to replace the stretch belt which drives the AC compressor in the T4.75 with cab. I found I could not do it by myself without a stretch belt tool. Borrowed one from O'Reilly, but it did not work. So I made my own. Here are some things I found out doing this.

Remove the loader, it is in the way.

Remove both plastic side panels on the engine for access. You need access to both sides of the motor.

Tighten the serpentine belt enough so that it will hold the water pump pulley tight enough that you can turn it with a wrench, but it won't slip back as you turn it while putting on the stretch belt.

I used a wrench on the water pump bolts to turn the water pump pulley. Put the tool on the belt so that when you turn the water pump pulley to install it, you are going in the tightening direction on the bolts, not loosening them. 

With the tool clipped on the belt, turn the water pump pulley a little at a time. Keep the belt on the other pulley lined up, you will have to push it over to keep it from climbing out of the grooves. You can walk around to the other side of the tractor to do this if the serpentine belt has enough tension to keep the pulleys from turning.


----------

